

Show HN: TapDancer app loads software on vintage 8-Bit gear - empressplay
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.kica.tapdancer

======
empressplay
Our next step is to make available a legal software library that users of our
app can then 'check' titles out from and use. We will keep possession of the
physical media, and grant exclusive 'access' to each title to only one user at
any given time, for the duration it takes to load on their computer. There
won't be a fee for individual access but this could be a 'premium' app
feature. We are considering transferring this project to a not-for-profit
entity as well.

Any legal beagles on here that can give a rough opinion on this strategy, or
the distribution on out-of-print software in general (both for and not-for
profit?)

